# modifier 51 question - I work in dermatology



## mjl903 (Jan 20, 2011)

I work in dermatology.  Our doctor performed an intralesional injection (cpt 11900) of kenlog to two different sites: the scalp for Alopecia and neck for folliculitis.  Do I use the modifier 51 because it is two different sites? 
11900
11900 - 51

or should I code 11900 x 2 ? 

or no modifier at all...


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 20, 2011)

you need the 59 to identify same procedure at a separate site, then depending on payer you might need the 51 as a second modifier to indicate bioth performed in the same sesion. So
11900
11900 59 51


----------



## mjl903 (Jan 20, 2011)

that makes senxe now that I reread the modifier description, thank you!


----------



## m.edwards (Dec 18, 2012)

11900 is intralesional injection ; up o and including 7 lesions.  You should only be billing this once I would think.


----------



## Ahamed Fahath (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, We cannot bill 11900 twice with any modifier as we should bill only once the 11900 for upto and including 7 lesions.


----------

